# Can you run windows off an external HD



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've found a lot of my favorite programs will not run under windows 7. I was wondering if I could install vista or maybe XP if I can find my old disk if I could install it on an external HD and run programs off of it. I have a new usb 3 1TB, still in the box, I was wanting to use for this.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

No, but you could run it in a virtual machine, like VirtualBox.

https://www.virtualbox.org


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

backwoodsman7 said:


> No, but you could run it in a virtual machine, like VirtualBox.
> 
> https://www.virtualbox.org


I'll try that.

Programs I was using on 95/98 I was able to transfer to XP with no problem, but I'm unable to install them on Windows 7.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4853554_install-xp-external-hard-drive.html

may need a boot manager though?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think you can. People were buying the little netbooks with only flash drive and linux installed cause they were significantly cheaper than the ones with windows. There were numerous instructions on getting XP installed to a usb flash key or sd flash card or I suppose in some cases an external usb hard drive. XP is tricky since on first reboot of the install, the usb drivers disappear. So before you even start you have to modify the XP install cd so it has those usb drivers available. And once installed XP will only run on computer its initially installed on or one very simular. Also you have change some setting so XP doesnt flail the flash card/key to death with its incessant swap file churning. 

I think Vista has the usb drivers available so dont have to jump through all the hoops. I assume win7 does too.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

OK, you guys got me. Of course it can be done. But I didn't get the impression the OP wanted such a technically involved project; all he/she wants to do is run a few stone-age programs on a new machine. The easiest way to do that is by running an old Windoze version in VirtualBox. It doesn't do anyone any good to turn something like this into a discussion of what some geeks might be able to do.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

what program is it that will not run? Have your turned on compatibility mode?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you can also just set up a live CD rather then hard drive.

http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/11/how-to-create-windows-xp-live-cd.html


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> you can also just set up a live CD rather then hard drive.
> 
> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/11/how-to-create-windows-xp-live-cd.html



http://www.reatogo.de/REATOGO.htm


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

HermitJohn said:


> http://www.reatogo.de/REATOGO.htm


that is good to, but doesn't that sort of automate the process and work off of a existing xp installation?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I have tried the comparability option for the programs and no joy there.

All I want to do is play a couple of older games. They all worked fine with Vista even though at least one of them is so old it was made to run under win95.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

As I said somewhere in earlier post, if you have a retail copy of VISTA, you should be able to install it to an external hard drive if it is compatible to your hardware. Just XP that had usb driver problems with install program where on first reboot of the install, it suddenly couldnt find the usb drive anymore. You will need a retail full install copy of VISTA, you cant use restore image copy as it will be only for particular computer it was was originally installed on. And it most likely will want you to phone home after 30 days to continue to use it. Dont blame me for such news, Bill Gates wants to force you to buy new copies of his operating system, even if you just want to play a couple old games. There are of course work arounds, but they arent necessarily simple.

If you are looking for super simple and brainless, just get old computer with operating system that is compatible with programs you want to run and use it to play your games. They are nearly give away at this point. And no installing anything.

Oh and older windows programs tend work fairly well with current version of WINE run on a current version of linux operating system. Some people have quipped that its easier to run old windows programs under WINE than it is on a current windows operating system.

Think of WINE as an emulator, though it isnt really, more of a translator since both windows and linux are running on x86 hardware.


----------

